# Any info on NAPA (National Asset Protection Agency)



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got contacted by them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure about NAPA but you should check into becoming NARC certified. Its only $200 a year. Let me know if your interested.. :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> Just got contacted by them...


Bought a muffler there today. LOL. I was contacted by them but My gut instinct told me to walk away. I believe some forum members might have worked for them a s their experience was less than stellar, like the Baltimore Ravens kicker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> Just got contacted by them...


I have been with them for 6 months,never had no problems pay out is less than 10 days,run off of altisource.One of my favorite clients


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have their packet on my desk but when i asked about volume they kind of sidestepped the question. I am not looking for onesy twosey work.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not sure about NAPA but you should check into becoming NARC certified. Its only $200 a year. Let me know if your interested.. :thumbsup:


What is NARC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> What is NARC?


The North American Remodeling Collective. It has done wonders for our business. It is way way better than NARI or the BBB. The membership fees are reasonable also. Let me know if you want in, I could pull some strings for you. We were voted Ohio Remodeler of the Year for 2011. Let me know...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

napas pay is very VERY VERY LOW.Sent me pricing when asked if id work for them did few jobs ....got paid and wasnt worth the time still fighting for my money.12 dollor padlock n hasp 8 for lockbox..not me my other nationals keep me busy enough dont need napa


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not sure about NAPA but you should check into becoming NARC certified. Its only $200 a year. Let me know if your interested.. :thumbsup:


Really? 
http://narconline.org/Certify.htm :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

You can work for NAPA or go to the same National that they get their work from, Altisource.....

They're just another link in the chain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> You can work for NAPA or go to the same National that they get their work from, Altisource.....
> 
> They're just another link in the chain.


I work for both,one pays quicker with less money and the other I make more but wait longer


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

*napa bids*

Has any one ever bid services for NAPA? I am wondering how there bid system works and what there normal compensation policy is on bidding,


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

Any insight on what I should bid for aprox 100 Cubic yards of debris, 2 story home, it's about 40 miles away. This is the most I have ever seen for debris in a home. It is a NAPA Property. I just don't want to get screwed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Price out the debris per cyd at a rate you can cover overhead, dump fees, etc and make profit. Separate out your hazards and confirm they pay for them outside of the debris or bid it.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

YourMaineHandyman said:


> Any insight on what I should bid for aprox 100 Cubic yards of debris, 2 story home, it's about 40 miles away. This is the most I have ever seen for debris in a home. It is a NAPA Property. I just don't want to get screwed.


 
wow 100 cyd isn`t alot that about the norm for me! But as already said bid cyd and sep. the Hazards! good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I signed up with them a few years ago, i declined their first order. Never heard from them again. However, i still occasionally receive policy and payment changes emails from them. Guess im still in their system.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

Worked for them a couple years ago. They paid "our" pricing for a couple months then they started dictating pricing which was 1/2 of "ours". Bid a 3 family 150 yrd trash out with fecal and syringes for about 10k. Negotiated it down to 9k but never got the job. Even had some local "homeys" who "stopped by" to have a chat with us. My partner and I stuck out like a couple of lit lamp posts in the area. Haven't heard from them in over a year. They did pay however on time with no problems as i recall, but that was then, can't say what they're like now.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

danny1217 said:


> Worked for them a couple years ago. They paid "our" pricing for a couple months then they started dictating pricing which was 1/2 of "ours". Bid a 3 family 150 yrd trash out with fecal and syringes for about 10k. Negotiated it down to 9k but never got the job. Even had some local "homeys" who "stopped by" to have a chat with us. My partner and I stuck out like a couple of lit lamp posts in the area. Haven't heard from them in over a year. They did pay however on time with no problems as i recall, but that was then, can't say what they're like now.




Lit lamp posts LMAO 
we run " Hood Camo" itsa Denali rollin on chrome 20s yo, pit bull in full effect leanin out da window thug life baseball hats etc no one even sees us 

now same neighborhood diesel pickup ?? there hanging signs all up in dat hood 
you just gotta dress to impress is all


----------



## StlCleanOut (Nov 13, 2012)

I got their pricelist this morning. Not so great. The biggest thing that bothered me was the $12.50/cyd for debris removal. Also wasn't too impressed with the email that accompanied it. 

The prices are sent after we get the vendor packs & insurance back usually, and are also just a general guideline. Pricing shouldn’t be the main focus to vendors when they sign-up with us, as we haven’t even tried out the said vendor, and do not guarantee them any work. We give them opportunity to work with us and become part of our system/network. Hopefully, if the work is available in the area, we will try the vendor out and give them an opportunity to show us their quality of work. Rest assured that when vendor’s get the WO’s they get the pricing at that time as well, however to be part of our system, all vendors must send in and follow all directions pertaining to signing up with us.

Pay Frequency is based on approval from the client first. Once approved then the payments are worked out on the 2 and 4th week of the month.


----------



## FlaBaws (Dec 19, 2016)

*National Asset Protection Agency Is A Scam*

There I used to work for them...there isn't a single person in the building with preservation experience from the receptions to the CEO. The CEO is a guy named Colby Fox. He is a scammer. Google his name and read away. He is currently under federal indictment for an email diet pill scam. He is the link to the federal trade commission indictment. 

https://www.ftc.gov/system/files/documents/cases/160603fowlercmplt.pdf


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

NAPA a company based out of Florida, the owner is being investigated by the FTC for misrepresenting products the owner was selling on the side. If you google their business address, you'll come to the better business bureau's site will come up in the search and it's listed on the BBB's website. They are a order mill as far as where they fit in the pay scale, their prices are very low and they recruite like crazy in the Facebook groups.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Napa is a order mill , based out of Tampa Florida, the owner is being investigated by the FTC for misrepresenting a product of services they were involved in, the BBB gave them a NR rating , but they are Low and slow pay, recruiter any warm able body from the Facebook groups they recruit it.. FTC investigation---https://www.bbb.org/west-florida/business-reviews/property-management-companies/national-asset-protection-agency-in-tampa-fl-90088462


----------

